# It’s that time of year....



## JCAP (Sep 18, 2020)

Cheese is back! Fired up some pecan pellets to smoke up the first batch of cheese for the season. Colby Jack, Monterey Jack, extra sharp cheddar, mild cheddar, and some Pepper Jack sticks.

And now we wait....


----------



## BigW. (Sep 18, 2020)

Looking forward to cheese season also.


----------



## Braz (Sep 18, 2020)

I need to do that as soon as we get some reliably cool temps. Been out since last Spring.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks good,


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 18, 2020)

Great color on that cheese! Not quite cool enough here to do any yet but shouldn't be long!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 18, 2020)

Looks good! I'm waiting for some cooler temps. Plan on doing a bunch this year.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice meet me near Lancaster on the 1st of Oct. I'll take some to the gathering at pc farmers.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 18, 2020)

I am waiting for it to get a bit cooler here before doing cheese.  Yours looks good with some nice color.


----------



## Gecko10 (Sep 18, 2020)

YES. Was just thinking the same thing? Temps are starting to cool.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks all. Appreciate the likes and comments!

I can’t wait to keep up the cheese game!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2020)

Awesome!
We have a few more months before we can smoke cheese.
I usually do one batch a year in Feb.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome!
> We have a few more months before we can smoke cheese.
> I usually do one batch a year in Feb.
> Al




You wait until the Icicles hang from your Flamingos?

38° here this morning already.
Almost turned the heat on.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks for the like JCAP it is appreciated.

Hey just pack up and come on to the gathering.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2020)

Cheese looks really good from here. I'm still eating the stuff I smoked last year. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 21, 2020)

Cheese looks good! I have a little bit left over from last year. We've had a nice stretch of fall weather the last week or so with the temps dropping to the upper 30's a couple of mornings. I should get to the store and get some cheese.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 22, 2020)

JCAP
 thanks for the like!


----------

